# Hearse owner roll-call



## rip86

With the seemingly sudden rush of Hearse owners, how many here actually own a hearse.

Hearse owners, sign in please

RIP86 (John)
'86 Cadillac


----------



## turtle2778

Turtle(Melissa) at least I think thats what my name used to be. Its been so long since I wasnt MOM or BABY or T that I forget.
'87 Cadillac


----------



## The Haunter

The Haunter 82 Buick DTHCAB


----------



## Hauntiholik

1966 Cadillac Fleetwood Hess/Eisenhardt (BELFRY)
Belfry Album


----------



## DeathTouch

My dodge truck looks kind of like a hearse. And you can put a few bodies in there. So it is better than a hearse. LOL Well kind of... But I do belong to a hearse club. Even though I don't have one per say.


----------



## pyro

lol


----------



## turtle2778

oooh DT is a hearse owner WANNABE (TEE HEE)


----------



## skeletonowl

Put me in the wannabe list.

Oh and by the way can you guys post one pic each of your hearse? that would make some nice eye candy


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I want on that list as well. As long as I get a cool one like Haunt!


----------



## DeathTouch

This is the hearse group that I goto. They even have BBQ hearse parties and meet at resturants.

http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/LasRyds/


----------



## rip86

Here is my Hearse and the wife's limo at Rick's Prime Rib cruise night, Rochester, N.Y. 
The vulture on the roof is "Ripply", our club mascot. The Gremlin out front holds candy for all the good little boys & Girls (everyday is Halloween for us). 
People really get a kick when they notice the 'RIP-86' plate (which stands for RIDE IN PEACE, by the way )










1985 Cadillac Limousine (Ellinor) / 1986 Cadillac Eureka Hearse (Pearl)


----------



## tonguesandwich

DT...I feel you, I have 2 dodge trucks...the Mega cab is a long mother, could stick a bunch of bodies in it. I guess it is a hillbilly hearse.

I will get one soon. Will be a cad... how do you guys hide these from your wives?


----------



## Hauntiholik

tonguesandwich said:


> how do you guys hide these from your wives?


Um, at 20'4" in length my hearse can't be hidden.


----------



## Bodybagging

Yeah we got a couple too....... plus are building a couple Monstertruck styled horsedrawn hearse styled wgaons.... heres some pics of our hearse psat and present.
































Cracker is due to beome the worlds first 35,000 mile MadMax hearse.........


----------



## tonguesandwich

I notice a lot being sold out of Canada. What do you have to deal with if you buy one from there?


----------



## turtle2778

Theres a guy in cincinatti that does alot with the also.


----------



## Hauntiholik

tonguesandwich said:


> I notice a lot being sold out of Canada. What do you have to deal with if you buy one from there?


Ugh. I wouldn't want to deal with customs.


----------



## Hauntiholik

tonguesandwich - if I had room (and Money) for another hearse I would buy the one I sent you the PM about.


----------



## ScareShack

Bodybagging said:


> Yeah we got a couple too....... plus are building a couple Monstertruck styled horsedrawn hearse styled wgaons.... heres some pics of our hearse psat and present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cracker is due to beome the worlds first 35,000 mile MadMax hearse.........


Hold the boat there dude!
Make cracker, ur last project ok!?
I will pm ya on why!
I do gotta say, Lost souls is my fav hearse, i love em all but, something bout that flame spitting custom painted soul haulin ride is in my fav top 3. OK, not my fav, but in the the top 3.


----------



## DeathTouch

Well I see you and raise you two hearses. When I went down to Ironstock we went with DragonLady sue and her hearse club. There was suppose to be 6 hearse going down but only two made it. Here are a few photos.


































http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/lovermonkey/Ironstock%202006/DSC02321.jpg

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/lovermonkey/Ironstock%202006/DSC02318.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/lovermonkey/Ironstock%202006/1.jpg


----------



## Phobos

1970 Caddy Superior. Lost a few parts on the way to ironstock last year, but made it there and back. http://a880.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/13/l_3f479be161a8410fd1dccec55d3d91ff


----------



## Phobos




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here you go "cutey":zombie:
Well maybe i should say"man of 2 posts"???
and as much as you like to talk....???????????


----------



## turtle2778

damn 2 posts is IT? WOW


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

turtle2778 said:


> damn 2 posts is IT? WOW


I agree T...the man never shuts up when you're in front of 'im!


----------



## Phobos

Note to self.... Jeff gets to ride in the back...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

SWEET...If i only knew it was that easy,
my high school days would have been so much more fun!


Phobos said:


> Note to self.... Jeff gets to ride in the back...


----------



## Bodybagging

Per the what do you have to do when buying a wagon out of Canada, NOT ALOT, just fill out a short form. LOL when I brought souls back,the entire Border patrol were taking turns getting their pictures.......


----------



## randyaz

Here's mine...'49 Caddie Superior.


----------



## lowdwnrob

I love it. Im trying to sell My 69 Impala and get a Hearse. Everyone I tell is like what the F*** is wrong with you, or your crazy or something else along those lines. Im glad others understand.Ive been in love with them since I was about 10 and would ride my bike past the funeral hamo and look at their old Bonnieville. They said I was crazy then too.


----------



## scareme

Nice looking ride, Randy.


----------



## tonguesandwich

The Undertaker gets a reserved spot next to all these cool hearse.


----------



## Ironman

'75 Caddy Superior here. But another project in the wings.


----------



## Moon Dog

Loving that '49 Randy!


----------



## joker

Not sure how I missed this thread. I've got a '69 M&M Combo. She needs some work and the carbs acting up.


----------



## WolfbaneManor

'71 Caddy Superior here.










I plan on turning her into the Ecto-1 from Ghostbusters.


----------



## dynoflyer

Does the one I had in High School count? 1939 Packard Hearse, found in a storage lot for $150, sold it three months later for $350 to a surfer from Sandy Eggo.

(of course, that was in 1964 LOL)

This photo ISN'T the one, btw. 









I think this is the one, that crunch in the front fender was there in 1964. Found this online, looks like it's been sitting and rusting for about 50 years.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts

*Lets see your hearse*

Do you own a hearse or flower car?
Well lets see it!!!


----------



## naberhoodhaunts

here is my 71 caddy


----------



## joker

Nice coach naberhoodhaunts!

Mine is still a work in progress. It's a '69 M&M Combo. I bought it last year in May, but was way to involved in my haunt projects to get much done. It runs but needs some TLC.

The day I brought it home









Photochop'n for ideas









Vanity Plate


----------



## Spooky1

I love the tags you guys have on your hearses.


----------



## IshWitch

I have an '87 Caddie Brougham Miller Meteor. Midnight is stripped out in the back, got her that way. She is destined to be a limo.  Already got the vanity plate! MDNTLMO

Hey Turtle, is yours a MM too?


----------



## scareme

Ishwitch, I had to come back to that plate three times before I figured out what it said. Duh


----------



## naberhoodhaunts

awesome pics everybody!! there has to be more out there keep them coming


----------



## IshWitch

IshWitch said:


> I have an '87 Caddie Brougham Miller Meteor. Midnight is stripped out in the back, got her that way. She is destined to be a limo.  Already got the vanity plate! MDNTLMO
> 
> Hey Turtle, is yours a MM too?


LOL yeah, Scareme, my hubby didn't even get it!

She is a midnight blue but in the sun the paint has a purple cast to it. So pretty! Landau is black. I need to get a serious detailed scrub and seal on her. Make her shine like Naberhood's! That is one beautiful ride!


----------



## naberhoodhaunts

Thanks Ishwitch, here is a local hearse club please visit, or even join if you wish

http://slotcar64.freeyellow.com/rip_1.html


----------



## IshWitch

Thanks Naber!

I will check that out. I love seeing the club names. The especially creative or clever ones I truly enjoy. Saw that there is a hearse club in NJ called Formalderydes. 
LOVE THAT!
Makes you hate that you didn't think of it first!
LOL


----------



## naberhoodhaunts

come on ghouls there has to be more out there!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I know of a BUNCH of others but they aren't members here.


----------



## joker

naberhoodhaunts said:


> come on ghouls there has to be more out there!!!!!!


If you're looking for hearse pic's in general check out this link http://www.nationalhearse.net/forums/all_albums.php


----------



## frstvamp1r

Ok, so I don't own a hearse, and I soooo want one...anyone want to sell one that runs, or knows someone who has one that runs and wants to part with it for $2000?...I know it's a longshot to get one for that price, but...but...i might just cry if i don't get one.


----------



## joker

frstvamp1r said:


> Ok, so I don't own a hearse, and I soooo want one...anyone want to sell one that runs, or knows someone who has one that runs and wants to part with it for $2000?...I know it's a longshot to get one for that price, but...but...i might just cry if i don't get one.


You might try looking here for one:
http://www.jaxed.com/cgi-bin/mash.cgi?itm=hearse&cat=cp&fil=&pg=&state=&ys=&ye

You can search ebay and craigslist simultaneously and filter by state, year, and keywords.


----------



## joker

Just ran across this as well:
(sorry just realized its in GA)

1978 Miller Meteor End Loader
black crinkle top over silver
grey cloth interior
52,600 miles

The Good:
Low Miles, only 52,600 on original 425 motor
Car had 26,000 when I purchased it in 2001.
Have all service records of major work since purchased.
Car is 100% complete - not missing any coach-specific parts.
Interior is great - headliner, rear compartment, dash, and
front seat are awesome. Only a couple tears in the carpet in the cab.

The Bad:
The car was a daily driver and running with NO problems when it was put into indoor storage about a year ago. Since then, I have started it up and ran it around every couple months. It has developed a knock which I have not investigated yet, could be something as simple as bad gas fouling up a valve. The car was stored with Sta-Bil in the tank, but it has been about a year, so some fresh fuel could do it good.
There is a fuel leak coming from the top of the gas tank. Because it only happens when the car is running, I assume it is coming from the fuel return line running back from the carb. Also have not had time to deal. Might get around to dropping the tank or try blowing out the lines from the carb.

The Ugly:
Surface rust has begun. Paint is bubbling in a couple places, on the rear quarters and back door.
Crinkle paint top needs to be completely stripped and redone.
Rear driver side has been bumped. I have the replacement chrome taillight housing, but the body panel will need to be reworked before installing it. Other than that, the body is straight.
Curtains are wasted.

Asking $1800.

Email direct [email protected] or call 678 386 9673
for more details.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts

try ebay alwaya a few on there. national hearse club


----------



## Draik41895

i wonder if i could get one


----------



## joker

Draik41895 said:


> i wonder if i could get one


Why would you not be able to get one?


----------



## Hauntiholik

joker said:


> Why would you not be able to get one?


He's not old enough


----------



## joker

Hauntiholik said:


> He's not old enough


Sure he's not old enough to drive it, but.....


----------



## CountZero

I'm down to one Hearse currently. She's a 1959 Miller-Meteor Laudau Traditional. (Straight Endloading coach.) I sold a '59 M-M 3-Way and a matching flower car last year, and I've had as many as 4 hearses at one time in the garage.










Its a restoration project, but it looks decent from a distance. With any luck, It will be finished by Halloween this year.

CountZ


----------



## joker

CountZero said:


> I'm down to one Hearse currently. She's a 1959 Miller-Meteor Laudau Traditional. (Straight Endloading coach.) I sold a '59 M-M 3-Way and a matching flower car last year, and I've had as many as 4 hearses at one time in the garage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a restoration project, but it looks decent from a distance. With any luck, It will be finished by Halloween this year.
> 
> CountZ


That is sweet!!!

Even completely restored my '69 M&M combo will never be as beautiful as that!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Brandywine1974 doesn't come on here anymore but here's the 1962 Cadillac S & S three way she picked up in March...


----------



## tonguesandwich

OK... bad picture but I snuck a picture of my 69 hearse while she was getting her sound system and 4 TVs put in. She now is at the interior shop getting her limo seats, sliding divider, 72 inch sunroof put in. Then she is off to have strobes, flashers and PA system in. The last stop is rims, she is getting dropped than a wrap. If you don't like restomods you won't like this. 
If I am forgetting to add anything let me know!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Anybody else pick up a coach lately?


----------



## Sblanck

I have owned three hearse

1976 MM end loader
1978 MM end loaswe
1969 Superior combo

After all those I think owning a hearse is like holding a constant losing hand in vegas. I think I have with my friends and alone worked on every car part on each one of these behemoths. Also with gas the way it is I dont really feel like I need to own a hearse. I woundt mind owning a horse drawn one though


----------



## mickkell

A hearse is hearse of coarse of coarse......oops just dated myself...LOL


----------



## tonguesandwich

Here is my 69 Cadi interior ... skipped the sunroof. Just need to do dash.


----------



## joker

Shaweet! 

Is that Miller Meteor? Wished my '69 was a 3-way. Love the suicide doors.

Did you put in the sliding divider? 

I've been thinking that would be a great way to add a TV to the rear of my coach. Build it into a privacy slider and keep it tucked away for safety when not in use.

Just out of curiosity (if you don't mind me asking) what kind of quote did you get for the wrap?


----------



## tonguesandwich

Interior guy couldn't get the slider right so we bailed on that. I have 4 tvs in there. 2 on the side. Right next to the interior lights that are also strobes. U can't see em because the dark picture. No quote on the wrap yet. 
I also have a 68 but am going to probably trade it this week for some work. I like the 68 front end better but It needs a lot of love.


----------



## Thrills4U

rip86 said:


> With the seemingly sudden rush of Hearse owners, how many here actually own a hearse.
> 
> Hearse owners, sign in please
> 
> RIP86 (John)
> '86 Cadillac


I presently own a 78 Caddillac Fleetwood M&M Combo , a bit on the rough side but plans for it in future . You can see pics at my website mrbillsthrills.com


----------



## scubadog

Here is my 1993 Caddy. We put it in all the parades we can. It has been a great advertising piece.


----------



## GrimAftermath

I have a '73 superior. I will put a picture up when it's not buried in snow.


----------

